# Calcium deposits after heel testing anyone?



## _Vicky_

hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me posting here - I am looking for some advice from those of you with post NICU babies. Firstly for those of you going through the hellish roller coaster that is NICU - I want to send you all my love and support - I remember it well xxxxxxxxxxxx (damn leaky eyes at the memories lol)

OK (deep breath) Fynn was very ill in NICU (with NEC) for three weeks after birth - he is now 15 months and has had no long term effects from his illness (thank you god) but he has a small hard white spot on his heel now and I have googled my eyes out and on another preemie site there seemed to be a suggestion that it was a calcium deposit resulting from all the testing he would have had on his heels in NICU.

Has anyone heard of this or been through this?

Any help you can give me would be gratefully recieved 

xxxxx


----------



## JoeandHarry

My babies were 23 weekers so are therefore covered in dozens on these tiny, white hard lumps. I have found it is possible to squeeze them out like a spot. You have to be very firm but it should pop out. My babies still have lots of scars, but are less lumpy now.


----------



## AP

Im so sure Alex has this....


----------



## _Vicky_

Thank you ladies - I am taking him to an NHS walk in centre tomorrow as its got bigger and the surrounding area is a bit red. I am sure its due to extra pressure as he has starting standing but still I want to be sure 

I will let you know what they say xxx


----------



## pink.crazy

Wow I'm surprised to read this, I saw a white spot (surrounded by what looked like red scar tissue?) on Leo's foot. I assumed it was a scar but didn't realise it was "common" thing... I'll have another look tomorrow.


----------



## _Vicky_

well I took him to the walk in centre - they couldnt really tell me what it was - I mentioned calcium deposit and she said yes it could possibly be. I asked what would happen and she said it would either work its way out or the skin as he grew would grow back around it. They put a dressing on that seals in loads of moisture to try and draw it out - now the trick is keeping it on him for three days!!

I am only concerned because if it is tender for him it will delay his walking as he just started standing without holding onto anything this week but we shall see 

ps I went back to NICU for a visit today too as it was same hospital walked in and burst into tears!!! All the memories it was very overwhelming!!!


----------



## embojet

I sthat what it was! Molly had one of these, it magicly disappeared about 2 months ago... if thats what it was? :shrug:


----------



## alparen

Samantha had her kidney ultrasound the other day and they found calcium deposits in her kidneys and they said its perfectly normal and will clear up by a year old and will keep following up with more ultrasounds. They said it was from meds and ivs ect.
She has nothng on her heels that I have noticed...


----------



## nkbapbt

Lakai had two of these on his heels and the NICU follow up teams and our great GP said it was from the skin being pushed in from the needles during the poke...then basically forming almost like a cyst. They said to put hot compresses on them to draw them out, I did this whenever he would let me but he wasn't too keen on it because the heat pads reminded him of getting the pokes! I finally just popped them, I know it was painful but they were gone within a few weeks after wards. One is still a slight hard spot but it's like tougher skin now, not a cyst. 

I only did it because he was in pain from walking on them..

I thought it might make his hate for having his feet touched worse, so I rubbed his feet all the time after (for months!). Now? He literally rubs his feet on my hands so I will rub his toes, he loves it! And his foot issues are gone. 

I have heard it's extremely common and if you can..just leave them. If not hot compresses!


----------



## _Vicky_

thanks all - the dressings that the hospital gave me are called - duo derm - hydrocollaid dressing. It sounds like its just like a hot compress - he had one on since yesterday morning and I am sure its better already!!


----------



## _Vicky_

just to follow up - the dressings worked! Sun I put it on mon changed it still there tues changed it - all gone! It now looks like a blister that you have popped but all the white stuff has gone. Fab I am really impressed!


----------

